# Clearance SALE up to 25% off by Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/10/14)

To make way for our second shipment of products coming in November. Sir Vape is doing a mini clearance sale of some stock items. Items on sale are attached in stock sheet highlighted in yellow. Prices reflected have been discounted already.

Mail orders through to hugo@sirvape.co.za

Have a vaped up day


----------



## Sir Vape (15/10/14)

Sales sheet updated.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/14)

What are the chances you have a magma lying around?


----------



## Sir Vape (15/10/14)

None bro 

Sorry man


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> None bro
> 
> Sorry man


No worries, would have liked the magma but I have my eye on a copper Veritas, having a hard time deciding on a mod though, I like the XXIX, but the anarchist looks good too, but the viggo is sooo pretty


----------



## BillW (15/10/14)

Get them all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/14)

BillW said:


> Get them all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh how I wish 

I've limited myself, I want exactly one copper mech and a dripper to match, no more, no less. Ok, maybe some kanthal too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/10/14)

I have a Viggo and it rocks. Its a hitter of note. Veritas and Viggo are a good combo and they look damn fine as well


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> I have a Viggo and it rocks. Its a hitter of note. Veritas and Viggo are a good combo and they look damn fine as well


Hi bud, about to put an order in 

The stock sheet says Veritas is R300, web site is R330... can you confirm?

I'm gonna be a real pain in the ass here  can you tell me what serial numbers you have on the Viggo?


----------



## Sir Vape (18/10/14)

My MISTAKE will change that now. 0098 on the Viggo. You doing eft or want to go via payfast? You want Veritas in copper?


----------



## Sir Vape (18/10/14)

@BumbleBee all sorted now. Just set up Payfast as well.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> My MISTAKE will change that now. 0098 on the Viggo. You doing eft or want to go via payfast? You want Veritas in copper?


do you only have the one viggo left? will put order though now now, just running a few errands quick


----------



## Sir Vape (18/10/14)

Yeah one was ordered yesterday hey and has been collected


----------

